# cement board and sheet rock repair



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

miamicuse said:


> May be they had planned on tiling the bottom no idea.


lol sounds about right.

I did a nice sized wall and janitor sink thinking of a place to hang wet laundry, wash the dog etc..

well, a bit of spackle and paint turned into an ordinary wall.

imo.
install blow out patches of sheet rock.
No tape.
mixture of spackle and plaster of paris.
imo


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

I might mention.
AS far as the mixture of spackle and plaster of paris.

I am an electrician by trade.
For my old house of plaster and resheetrocking over the years I've been through dozens and dozens and dozens of spackle buckets along with remodeling jobs I also do.

After remodel I did in a old 1800's house, the owner brought a company in to do a venetian finish on the walls. I thought she was nuts putting that kind of money into plaster walls that would crack.
Before the finish went on, a guy was hitting all the cracks with the spackle and plaster of paris mixture??? 
Well, I've been back to the house several times over the past seven years and have looked for cracks. LOL Not a one. At least that I could find.

So know, and over the past seven years, when I do blow out patches, I use the mixture with no tape. It doesn't crack, you don't get the raise from tape or mesh, it dries quick for multiple coats if needed.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Please tell me you mean JOINT COMPOUND not spackle. They are 2 totally different products that do different jobs. Spackle is a lightweight filler that is used for nail holes and nothing much bigger. Joint compound comes in a much larger bucket usually. It can be used for many things especially when combined with with things like drywall tape, or plaster of paris.

I know it sounds like nit-picking but really it's not, spackle has no strength, none, if used in too large a hole it will shrink and fall out. If someone mixes SPACKLE with plaster of paris it will just be a plater of paris patch. In fact the Spackle would compromise the strength of the plaster of paris.

Chris has glue I have spackle.:thumbup:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Plaster of paris and JOINT COMPOUND will make a great and strong patch. Here's how I use it. I keep a small square of Plywood in my truck, anything flat and hard will work. Take a knife full of Joint Compound (mud) and plop in on the square. Take your knife and hollow out the center, making a donut looking circle. Pour about 1/2 to 3/4" of water in the center.

Cover the water with enough plaster of paris till it absorb the water, It will turn gray. This takes just a couple minutes. Now cut the donut in quarters. Use your knife to pull one of the quarters away. take your knife and mix the mud and the p.o.p. together. You now have about 10 minutes to use it before it sets up rock hard.

The advantage to this over hot mud is you can go back pull another of the quarter sections and you have 10 minutes to work it. I also find it easier to work than hot mud.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Joint compound. Thank you for clarifying. 

I've been doing small amounts of the joint compound and sprinkling the plaster of Paris on it and mixing it in. 

Will google but is that hot mud? 

Interested to try the doughnut water pop technique. 

Thanks for the tip. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry should have clarified, "hot mud" is setting compound, compared to regular joint compound which is an drying compound. Hot mud is bought in bags, it is a powder you mix with water. It dries by a chemical reaction whereas a regular compounds dries by evaporation. Hot mud is usually sold under the name Dura Bond which is in a brown bag, and considered non-sandable. The other in a white bag is labeled EZ Sand this only means it's easier the brown bag.

On the bags of hot mud there is a kinda large number this is the approx. time it will take for it to dry, such as 5 minute, 20 minute, 45, and 90. One of the problems with it is there are many factors that can affect this time line. When mixing if your water is hot or warm it will set faster, cold water and it takes longer. If the bag sits open after a while this will affect the drying time. This and others factors make it kind of hard to use. The pro's use it mainly because of the quick setting time they can get a couple coats on in one day. Where with regular mud it needs 24 hours between coats.

They also use hot mud because it is stronger than premixed mud so it is good if there is a large gap to fill. Or for the tape coat again because of the extra strength. Remember these guys use it all the time so are familiar with the problems with it.

A couple of other things to watch for are since it dries by chemical reaction once it starts it can't be stopped. Meaning once you feel it starting to get stiff in your pan adding water won't help loosen it up. Another mistake is some people think mixing it thin will give them more working time, what this does is make it brittle when it dries and it will crack easy. One other thing once it starts to set you must clean your tools and pan thoroughly before you mix more or the new mix will start to set immediately.

Sorry kind of long but hope it answers your questions. I will try to post a link to youtube that shows the donut thing.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice. Thank you for that detailed explanation.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Can't seem to download the link for the mud+ P.O.P but it's on You tube

Chapter 7 repairing a hole NOSANDING Laurier Desormeaux.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Very interesting on the plaster of paris trick.

Just to clarify here is what I have.










Obviously the patch is the green board.

Left, bottom, right sides are cement boards. Top is regular sheetrock.

What makes it even trickier is the wall is coated (unevenly I might add) with some cement coating. I don't know if it's mortar, or stucco mix or what. Here is another picture of the "top coat" and in some places it separated from the wall board underneath.

Additionally, the paint they used is a thick layer or "blistering" rhino skin type paint. I doubt any joint compound or plaster of paris will adhere to it. I think I need to peel them back 4" to 6" so I can work in a patch layer of something.


----------

